
Where are all the assault rifles coming from? - craftdotco
https://craft.co/reports/gun-manufacturers
======
kp1
We need to ask why the DOJ the last 8/16 years has not enforced current gun
laws. I.E prosecute gun crimes.

Why past presidents are pardoning criminals with gun violence?

